# balisong video



## ct111 (Oct 4, 2005)

can anyone recommend a good butterfly knife video and does anyone make a decent butterfly knife that isn't $100+.i looked at a couple of bear mfg brand knives and the blades seemed poorly made.i also heard somebody talking about jaguar knives, but have never seen one.about twenty years ago i had one called a manila folder,it was decent but i can't find any info on them so they must be no longer made. thanks ct111


----------



## Tgace (Oct 4, 2005)

Its not a video, but see....

http://www.balisongxtreme.com/


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 4, 2005)

Jeff Imada had a balisong video out once. Haven't seen it advertised in a long time though.
kk


----------



## Jesse (Feb 1, 2006)

This is the altimate in balisong videos

http://balisong.theasylum.org/

Check out each of the folders....


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know about videos, but a good friend of mine deals in balisong knives.  They are mostly high-end stuff, very nice, very good quality, but also over $100.  His website is EDCKNIVES.com.  If you talk to him, tell him Michael Schaefer sent you.


----------

